# Exfoliating Gloves



## chelsie (Mar 26, 2007)

Anyone tried the exoliating gloves from shoppers drug mart?? Can you use it on your face and how often can you use it?? please advise and thank you!!


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have the exfoliating gloves from the Body Shop and they are wonderful for exfoliating your body.

I suppose if you used them gently on your face, it would be okay.

If you are going to use them on your face, 2-3 times a week should be okay.


----------



## chelsie (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks!! I use it last night in the shower, and my decolte was really red........Do you use it on your body every day??


----------



## Kathy (Mar 27, 2007)

I also use the gloves from the Body Shop. I don't do it every day, a few times a week at the most. Otherwise, your skin would probably get irritated. hth


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,

I love exfoliating gloves. I've never used them on my face. Using the gloves twice a week is plenty.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 27, 2007)

i have the ones from the body shop also. i use those insted of a puff during my showers. i dont shower every day though, but i totally love them so much.


----------



## sallyann2007 (Mar 27, 2007)

They are for your body. I used to go to a Korean spa in Chicago where they had sauna, hot tubs, cold tubs and showers. The women would sit there and exfoliate each other with these gloves. I went with my daughter and I have to tell you my skin never felt so good. But yes, do not do it everyday .


----------



## magosienne (Mar 27, 2007)

they are made for the body, so remember to always really gently use it on your face. if your decollete is red it's probably because you've rubbed it too hard. remember the breast skin is very sensitive and can be thiner than the skin on the rest of your body, so be gentler here too.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 27, 2007)

I use them on my body..ever so often. I don't have a schedule for using it..but i'd say about once a week.

I never used it on my face though..if u plan to just be gentle with it.


----------



## blonde65 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd be wary of using them on my face, they're designed for the body. Have you tried a Buf Puf for your face?HTH


----------



## chelsie (Mar 27, 2007)

buf puf?? I will look into to it, I have the youthfull essense microdermabration, but I don't like it, I prefer exfoliate while in the shower............. thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 27, 2007)

They're great, i have a pair, works good with my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 27, 2007)

What is a Buf Puf?


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 27, 2007)

I would not buy an exfoliating glove any more than a wash cloth.

If you don't wash them properly between uses, bacteria can build up on them.

When you think you are giving your face/body a good cleansing, all you are doing is rubbing bacteria into your face/skin.

Loofah sponges and Buf Pufs are notorious for harbouring bacteria.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 27, 2007)

Owww no! Girls, do NOT use them on your face! They are too harsh for the skin on your face. By all means, use them on your body, but not on the face.

They're not the most hygenic things either, they can harbour a lot of bacteria.


----------



## chelsie (Mar 28, 2007)

that is a great idea, I will add loofah in my next batch of soap...........I can exfoliate every time I take a shower...........Thanks


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've used the EOB exfoliating gloves on my body for quite some time. I use them in my daily shower, but I do not apply a lot of pressure. I cleanse them weekly by tossing them in the machine with my clothing. I wouldn't use them on my face because they seem too abrasive! For my face, I use a Johnson &amp; Johnson's Buff Puff. My Derm turned me on to these items many years ago. Oh yeah, I replace them with a fresh pair monthly.


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 30, 2007)

I love the exfoliating gloves. Makes the job so much easier.


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 31, 2007)

No I don't use them everyday on my body.


----------



## jfernaud (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have been using an exfoliating glove forever and if you are a first user you want to use it gently and not everyday until your skin gets used to it. I buy mine from this site at (Link deleted per Terms of Service).  

It's like having your own Turkish bath experience at home, it's the real deal. I use mine twice a week and make sure I dry it and store it away.

I've used the one from the Body Shop but not even close . I suggest you wash the glove with hot water to disinfect it before using it on your face and apply a moisturizer afterwards.


----------

